# If you were supreme leader of the world, where would you build/make your capital city?



## Cunning Linguist (Apr 27, 2006)

I would probably build it in Malta with quite a bit of reclamation.

Good location for air travel to North/South America, Europe, Africa and most of Asia.

Australasia is probably the only economically important place that would really struggle to get there.

It would have a mixture of both skyscrapers and low rise, with hopefully many architectural styles.

There would be no cars, and the roads are for bicycles only. Above every road would be a monorail style system, with two lines - one for each way. This would be a network, and there would be a 'station' every 200-300m or so. However, instead of trains, they would be pods that can seat between 2-20 people, or cargo, and when you get in one, you tell it where you want to go and it navigates where you need to go along the network. This would be all automated by the central computer system which calculates routes for every pod. The monorail system would also serve as shelter for cyclists/walkers if it were to rain. If you book in advance you get a discount to help ease congestion, let the system know when peak demand might be. 

There will also be high speed maglevs that take commuters to transport nodes around the city, and from the airport which will be built on reclaimed land.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

On the Moon.


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

I would put it near the southern end of Lake Michigan and have tons of skyscrapers and elevated trains everywhere.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

I would place it in an already existing city (still havent figured out which one) and work from there on out. I wouldnt care for a variety of architecural styles, what suits me better is to build a sprawling post modern center that is the center of the city just like Brasilia but even more so with fountains, gardens, the works. I dont care for restricting car access, in fact I fancy wide, fancy boulevards and top notch freeways. I would try hard to implement a building code and copyright it as to make it one of a kind


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Somewhere in the Switzerland Alps.


----------



## kids (Dec 12, 2004)

Mid Africa i guess, or northern.


----------



## whitefordj (Feb 18, 2006)

Easter island.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd choose the Old World over the New World on account of being significantly more populous. To this ends I reckon somewhere at the crossroads of Asia, Africa and Europe: Lebanon or Israel... Beirut?

Probably more 'worldtalk' than 'citytalk' though...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Dubai


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Somewhere in the middle of the Pacifec or Atlantic 

Pico Island in the Azores Islands
or Hawaii

or perhaps Kathmandu as it straddles up high between the huge East and South Asian population blocks.


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

GOOD OLD LONDON


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

i would put it in istanbul, because that's where napoleon said it should go


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Ive heard Dubai is within 6 hrs flight of billions of people - China, India, and Africa a billion each, plus the ME, SE Asia and much of Europe.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I would pick Newark, NJ.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

the north pole


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

If I am leader, I will not build a new capital...I think Istanbul or Paris could be very good capitals


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd make the megalomaniac project to rebuild Paris in the South of France. And maybe add Rio in Corsica as well to have a cool neighbor


----------



## john2890 (Jan 30, 2007)

erm...i'd turn the entire patch of land that is commonly known otherwise as Lebanon into a large complex of satelite cities interconnected by rapid train. Beirut being the "downtown area".



eklips said:


> I'd make the megalomaniac project to rebuild Paris in the South of France. And maybe add Rio in Corsica as well to have a cool neighbor


 whats wrong with paris where it is?


----------



## Need4Weed (Aug 6, 2008)

I would establish my ad hoc HQ in an Amsterdam coffee-shop! :yes:
Then, I'd declare it bankrupt by decree, and take everything for myself!
Afterwards, I'd eventually relocate to Antarctica... :nuts:


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Istanbul.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

john2890 said:


> whats wrong with paris where it is?


Gray climate and no sea.


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

I'd choose Potosí in Bolivia...that's the highest city in the World on a peak of a mountain. I love Andes mountains aswell as these countries so, that's why I'd choose that city, of course I would join all efforts to transform it in the Athens of the World with incredible architeture and intellectual activity. The city is rich in plate and gold too.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

nomarandlee said:


> Azores Islands


beat me to it.


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

speed_demon said:


> I'd choose Potosí in Bolivia...that's the highest city in the World on a peak of a mountain. I love Andes mountains aswell as these countries so, that's why I'd choose that city, of course I would join all efforts to transform it in the Athens of the World with incredible architeture and intellectual activity. The city is rich in plate and gold too.


no i don't know about this idea... some people might get altitude sickness


----------



## Troopchina (Oct 7, 2005)

Antarkitka. A futuristic city under a huge glass dome.


----------



## Pavlov's Dog (Aug 2, 2007)

Jerusalem is the planned site of the NWO capital. I'll believe it when I see it though.


----------



## cornish pasty (May 29, 2008)

Hong Kong. 

No other city on Earth like it, and in easy reach of 3 billion people. Already speaks Chinese and English, the two most used languages. Excellent existing infrastructure. Mix of natural beauty and urban wonder.

Remove all of China's factories within a 2000 km radius of the city and only let hybrid or eco vehicles in. And build a second huge skyline in Kowloon.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> To this ends I reckon somewhere at the crossroads of Asia, Africa and Europe: Lebanon or Israel... Beirut?


Beirut would be a good choice imo


----------



## provinciano (Mar 9, 2008)

The capital of country is perfect.And the localization is good if have a war.

Brasilia:


----------



## jefferson2 (May 31, 2008)

Caio Cezar said:


> The capital of country is perfect.And the localization is good if have a war.


who are you gong to have a war against if you are supreme ruler? brasilia is no father from mars than any other city


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

West Africa I think, the area is perfectly suitable for a society of a great size.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Nairobi in Kenya. Thats where the humanity began.


----------



## hrvat (May 19, 2007)

I would build the capital city in Croatia. It would be on the Dalmatian coast or on some Croatia island, maybe Brac or Hvar. Just imagine...Adriatic Sea is actually in the center of the world...so it's close to Middle East, West Africa, whole Europe...and they all would go there for holidays or trips...The city would have a large growing tourism industry.


----------



## cornish pasty (May 29, 2008)

hrvat said:


> Adriatic Sea is actually in the center of the world


It's at the center of most maps, not the center of the world.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Cairo.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt.


----------



## irutavias (Jul 15, 2007)

If I'm the supreme leader, there would be no single capital. The entire world would be criss-crossed with maglevs in partial vaccums, making trips across the world in mere minutes, making the entire all of Earth a truly global and delocalized capital =D (of a possible space empire perhaps?)


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Washington DC would be a nice place. 
Or Berlin. 
Both quite good for world capital.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

As ruler of the world, I want to have a nice view from my office. So I build my capital on the Rothorn in Zermatt:


----------



## mygz14 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would pick Rome.


----------

